# Staircase for loft bed out of 1x12?



## krm944

Hi,

I am trying to save space in the office/spare bedroom by using a loft bed with a desk beneath it.

I have found some plans for a loft bed, and also found one already built on Craigslist very reasonably priced. I would like to modify the end of the bed and use 1x pine for stair case stringers, and make each step into a useful drawer. There are pictures of this exact thing on the net, but no mention of what weight this staircase/drawer would support.

Any thoughts on the strength or sturdiness in this design? Tips? Lumber choice?

Would 3/4'' Plywood be a better choice?

Thanks

Kyle


----------



## JALEXED2

I have made a loft bed using 2x4's and 2x6's.  I used 2x6's for the stairs and it was very sturdy.  I'm guessing a 1x12 would be fine for the stairs.  I would not recommend the use of plywood for stairs.  I think it would be wobbly and also will splinter through normal use.  I built my loft bed for about $100 including all the lumber, screws, supports, etc...  I could have shaved a few bucks off but I wanted it to be extremely sturdy.  I also made it so it could be disassembled easily and moved from one room to another.  My son was in a fraternity so it had to move from one room to another each semester.


----------



## krm944

We found one on Craigslist for $175.00 with a mattress and a desk.....So far the best deal.

I have looked at a few of them in person and think...wait KNOW I can build one if I dont find exactly what I am looking for.

I have attached a pic of what we would like. Queen or Full bed on top, stairs (drawers for storage) and a desk beneath it.

Kyle


----------



## maxwell1200

That is excatly what I am looking for. I have been searching the internet for days trying to find the perfect bed and there it is. Of course I have no clue where to find it. If you have or find plans to build it please let me know. I can't find the first plan to build anything that doesn't look like it belongs in a dorm room.

THanks


----------



## andidavis

Can you anyone share the building plans for a full loft bed with staircase?  I am a beginner builder and would love to build this for my daughter.  I do better with instructions than building by memory.


----------



## nealtw

[email protected]
found this person on another site. He may have the plans you need. He posted it last year


----------



## DrHicks

krm944 said:


> Any thoughts on the strength or sturdiness in this design? Tips? Lumber choice?
> 
> Would 3/4'' Plywood be a better choice?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kyle



1x lumber doesn't offer much horizontal strength - especially a lot of it that's available now.  For what it's worth, if it was my project, I'd feel more comfortable ripping 3/4" plywood & veneering the ends.


----------



## mabloodhound

You will get more strength from 3/4" plywood than conventional 3/4" boards.   You can laminate it to also double the strength but this probably wont be required.   If you can, add X cross bracing on the underside to keep any sway out of it.


----------



## shecandoit22

If you built it with the drawers pulling out of the end of the bed instead of the face of the stairs you would be able to use the 1x pine that you were wanting to. It would give you more options for the width of the drawers also.


----------

